# Fire Hat Buckle - Strap End?



## Maine Digger (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi all, here's a nice little copper fireman's hat I found on one of my digs. Not real sure what it was used for, decoration or function[8|]


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the bottom view of Fire Hat Buckle


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 6, 2004)

One last shot of Fire hat


----------



## Flaschenjager (Apr 6, 2004)

Pretty neat buckle Norm. What was the age of the hole and it's contents?


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Meech, this came out of the 1860s-1890s dump where we also pulled some open pontil utilitys, salt-glaze gallon jug, lots of 1880's medicines &* NINE* Warners.  Any idea as to date or use?


----------

